# New clothes for Christmas



## butterlexyfly (Dec 24, 2005)

If I don't get new clothing for Christmas, I'm not going to have ANYTHING to wear!View attachment blue.JPG


Edit: Sorry, I accidentally attached something that I didn't want to attach, and now I can't fix it.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 24, 2005)

Good Evening Dimensions

Well by the looks of the picture you do need new clothes but also I know this is a website that promotes eating but you need to loose a few and you won't be overweight but if you want to gain than gain but thats a solution to your weight gain crisis and why you can't ever keep your clothes and not have to buy new ones every Christmas. But I'm not trying to get you down on Christmas Eve of all the days of the year but maybe I can help you loose weight because i know you're not happy being fat like that because i'm not happy being fat well sometimes I do get happy about being fat because I'm curvy and I have a better shape than my Cousin! but than again she's a size 2 and I want to be slender again because you have so many health issues at times when you're overweight such as Diabetes type 1 & 2 and you have stroke heart attack High Blood Pressure High Cholesterol everything plays in a factor when you're overweight but like i said before be fat if it makes you happy but i'm just trying to be a friend and tell you that being fat isn't getting you anywhere.

You may not know me but i'm Taneisha I'm relatively new to this Forum but i'm trying to gain popularity being here and posting on all the subjects but some of these subjects on here are a bit out there and I don't know how to respond to them but what I"m getting for Christmas this year is Kimora Lee Simmons new Purfume Goddess and some Money but I don't know what else because my mom is trying to make me believe that I didn't get anything but she did that same stuff to me last year and I woke and saw some of the Gifts that I wanted but I didn't see the money but after i threw a hissy fit they gave me the Money i felt so bad when I saw the Money that they gave and it made me think of the Less fortunate kids that don't have anything to look forward to. 

But this has be Taneisha
I'm Signing out Later


----------



## hvetic (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^^^^^^: ummmmm yeah okay

Anywho fantastic body, I allways had a bit of a weight gain fetish so its nice to see those tight clothes pictures. I hope you get some new clothes, you might want to buy them a size or two up so you got some room to grow! Thanks for posting. I'm loveing your pics!


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow. Although your first paragraph really didn't make much sense, what I got from your comments is that you are in the WRONG PLACE, sweetheart. I will address a few concerns with your post:


ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Good Evening Dimensions
> 
> But I'm not trying to get you down on Christmas Eve of all the days of the year but maybe I can help you loose weight because i know you're not happy being fat like that because i'm not happy being fat



You don't know me. You don't know what I like or don't like. You cannot help me do anything or not do anything. Just because you don't like being fat doesn't mean that I don't either. Really, do you think I'd be taking pictures of myself wearing the tightest clothing I can find if I didn't appreciate and enjoy my size?


ChubbyBlackSista said:


> you
> have so many health issues at times when you're overweight such as Diabetes type
> 1 & 2 and you have stroke heart attack High Blood Pressure High Cholesterol
> everything plays in a factor when you're overweight but like i said before be
> ...


True, many overweight people do have those health issues. Many underweight people have those health issues. Many overweight people live extraordinarily healthy lives. And by the way, being fat hasn't yet got me elected into congress or onto the Olympic swim team, but honey, it's got me laid a few times, and I couldn't be happier. 

And by the way, posts like this really won't make you popular. Go to the Jenny Craig forum.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 25, 2005)

butterlexyfly said:


> If I don't get new clothing for Christmas, I'm not going to have ANYTHING to wear!View attachment 1745
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I accidentally attached something that I didn't want to attach, and now I can't fix it.




It's a happy accident, I can assure you  Point me in the direction of your favorite clothing vendor, my pretty.

Oh, and thank you for standing up to CBS like that. I always wonder, when I see someone posting like that, if I should yell or just clam up and hope the paranoia will fade eventually. It's really good to see I'm not the only person in the world who hasn't decided fat will kill everything it touches.


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> It's a happy accident, I can assure you  Point me in the direction of your favorite clothing vendor, my pretty.
> 
> Oh, and thank you for standing up to CBS like that. I always wonder, when I see someone posting like that, if I should yell or just clam up and hope the paranoia will fade eventually. It's really good to see I'm not the only person in the world who hasn't decided fat will kill everything it touches.




I'm a stand up kinda girl! I've always been confident in everything I do, and everything I am. In spite of not only being fat, but being freaky, I've always been fairly popular in my life. I'm happy, I'm healthier than most smaller girls, and I'm not going to tolerate someone who posts ridiculous crap. I'm fairly new on these boards, but I'm still going to stand up when someone is being stupid. Really, I liken the whole situation to me going on a website for homosexual people and telling them that it's okay to be gay, but you can get aids and jesus won't love you anymore, but if it makes you happy, then fine, I'm just trying to keep you in with the big man upstairs. Yeah, people do it, but where would gay rights be if people didn't stand? 

And besides, she pissed me off. I think those pictures are kinda hot.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 25, 2005)

Punctuation, that wonderful concept... doesn't have to be your enemy!

"Bob, did she take a breath?"
--Littleghost


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> Punctuation, that wonderful concept... doesn't have to be your enemy!
> 
> "Bob, did she take a breath?"
> --Littleghost




Maybe it's the new perfume? :doh:


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

hvetic said:


> ^^^^^^^^: ummmmm yeah okay
> 
> Anywho fantastic body, I allways had a bit of a weight gain fetish so its nice to see those tight clothes pictures. I hope you get some new clothes, you might want to buy them a size or two up so you got some room to grow! Thanks for posting. I'm loveing your pics!




Thank you...I'm loving posting my pics!


----------



## Tychondarova (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics.

But foremost, what the heck was that first girl talking about? I got to the end of her rambling, disjointed, and frankly condescending statement and had no idea whatsoever why such a thing would be posted here. To make such assumptions about your likes and dislikes based on her own expiriences sounds like juvenile thinking to me. I wonder how old she is? And why did she include a frankly irrelevant section on the presents she's getting for Christmas? And why is she trying to gain popularity on this board by encouraging people to lose weight and gain further happiness based off some ass backwards personal opinons for basis? The mysteries of life indeed. Anywho, Merry Christmas all (or whatever holiday you celebrate on this day).

-Tychondarova

P.S. Don't buy new clothes, those ones fit nicely.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 25, 2005)

butterlexyfly said:


> Thank you...I'm loving posting my pics!




Yeah me too!! Personally, I don't see anything wrong with the wardrobe...what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 25, 2005)

First, I think butterlexyfly and ChubbyBlackSista BOTH rock, misunderstandings be damned!  

Nice belly, lexy!


----------



## hvetic (Dec 25, 2005)

butterlexyfly said:


> Thank you...I'm loving posting my pics!



oh sexy and confident! :smitten:


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Yeah me too!! Personally, I don't see anything wrong with the wardrobe...what exactly is the problem?




No problems, here...as long as you're happy, I'm happy


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 25, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> First, I think butterlexyfly and ChubbyBlackSista BOTH rock, misunderstandings be damned!
> 
> Nice belly, lexy!




Thanks for thinking I rock! You'll have to forgive my disagreement with the latter, but you're pretty rockin too!


----------



## StarStruck (Dec 26, 2005)

hee, I think the pictures rock! I love that little black shirt of you and your tummy looks so cute! ^ ^


----------



## chubluvman (Dec 26, 2005)

I definately agree with you. You do have an awesome body and also a very sharp mind. Definately someone who is knowledgeable and well spoken. My thinking is life is much too short so do the things that you enjoy. I love the pics


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 26, 2005)

CBS, watch those unwarranted criticisms and run-on sentences.


And I for one think that those photos are incredibly sexy, no matter what anyone says. I like fat girls and I'm proud of it.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Dec 27, 2005)

Absolutely delicious, lexy  You probably shouldn't wear that in public, cos you're just asking strange men to give you a squeeze LOL

As for the "other" comment, why does everyone get so sensitive about things like this? Anyone would have thought she had come on here condemning us all to Hades and swearing like a drunk bishop. Although she was misguided in her efforts, it seems to me that that is all she was. By the style of her writing she is either a child, or else drunk at the time - either way its hardly worth getting any XXL panties in a knot. What we need to remember on here is that just because obesity and everything about fat women (or indeed men) is considered wonderful and lovely, we are not in the mainstream in society, so we can hardly blame people who are pumped full of this "fat is evil" junk for getting the wrong idea, or even being slightly worried when they see people being fat and actually enjoying it.

Oh and by the way, why is it that whenever anyone makes a comment like this, someone immediately jumps on their back about their grammar? If only people that have had serious educations and suffer from no learning disabilities (or the need for a translator) can be involved in these discussions, that's rather pathetic isn't it?

I can understand the beautiful fat girl who's health and general life was put under question having misgivings about such a post, but frankly the rest of us could just leave it alone. The poster obviously hasnt been back.

To general acceptance! (Including those still trapped on the "slim fast" side)

Simon


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 27, 2005)

simon_squarepants said:


> Absolutely delicious, lexy  You probably shouldn't wear that in public, cos you're just asking strange men to give you a squeeze LOL


 Good call, I'll keep that in mind  



> As for the "other" comment, why does everyone get so sensitive about things like this? Anyone would have thought she had come on here condemning us all to Hades and swearing like a drunk bishop. Although she was misguided in her efforts, it seems to me that that is all she was. By the style of her writing she is either a child, or else drunk at the time - either way its hardly worth getting any XXL panties in a knot. What we need to remember on here is that just because obesity and everything about fat women (or indeed men) is considered wonderful and lovely, we are not in the mainstream in society, so we can hardly blame people who are pumped full of this "fat is evil" junk for getting the wrong idea, or even being slightly worried when they see people being fat and actually enjoying it. ...
> 
> I can understand the beautiful fat girl who's health and general life was put under question having misgivings about such a post, but frankly the rest of us could just leave it alone. The poster obviously hasnt been back.


I agree that what was previously posted was a matter of opinion, which everyone is entitled to, the problem I have with it is that this is a forum for people to appreciate fat people, not criticize them. Why else does this website exist except to give us fat girls a place to be open with our thoughts, bodies, and sexuality? 



> Oh and by the way, why is it that whenever anyone makes a comment like this, someone immediately jumps on their back about their grammar? If only people that have had serious educations and suffer from no learning disabilities (or the need for a translator) can be involved in these discussions, that's rather pathetic isn't it?


I think that when someone has a problem with something, that at least they should take an effort to relate that problem with clarity. In most cases, delivering a criticism with bad grammar/spelling would be ignored, or at least not taken seriously, maybe I should have ignored the 'misguided' post. But I was personally insulted, not only because of the comments made, but because she didn't even take the time to click the little button called spellcheck. And while it's true that there are a lot of petty rules and regulations in the english language that can only be learned through 'serious educations', commas and periods are covered at the same time we're learning how to read. Misuse can be forgiven. Complete omission is ridiculous.

But aside from all that, hope you've had a Happy Holiday, and happy New Year!


----------



## simon_squarepants (Dec 28, 2005)

I suppose the thing is, even though this is clearly a fat-friendly site and is full of guys leering at the bulging stomaches and various other appendages of you gorgeous fat women, I suppose a lot of people are never going to be able to seriously understand what we think. And because making the effort to lose weight is generally looked upon with such glorious celebration and wonderment, anyone who has done it or who is attempting it suddenly thinks that anyone who isn't must be struggling with deep issues and that their wealth of experience will help to save this lost mortal. It's no wonder people get so evangelical about it - without religion these days, this is literary their way of converting people.

Don't worry, I'm not on their side. However I've been on here longer than you, and be assured, this wont be your last "you poor thing, how can you live like that?" response. Just don't let it ruffle your tummy 

BTW I don't think you've mentioned anywhere how much you've gained, but if that outfit used to fit you then you must have seriously ballooned! I love the way your arms stretch the top's arms so tightly - always a good sign of a true fat girl lol

Sorry for the rant lol

Simon


----------



## Zedd020 (May 9, 2006)

Well all I can really say is ta\hy you have a magnficent belly you should keep your old clothes to show of that lovely belly


----------



## 1300 Class (May 9, 2006)

Very nice pictures. 

and regarding your response to ChubbyBlackSista, here here!


----------



## fuelingfire (May 10, 2006)

amazing photo!!! wow you look great!


----------

